# APL (Sprache, nicht Lizenz)  in Gentoo?

## bierbauchangsthase

Hallo

Hat jemand schon einen Interpreter für die Programmiersprache APL oder einen ihrer Nachkommen in Gentoo installiert?

[/quote]

Wenn ja:

- Welches APL sollte man wählen? (z.B. A+ bzw. aplus, J usw.)

- Wie hast Du den Font "kapl" installiert?

- Wie geht es?

- Wie aktiviert man APL und kapl in xemacs? 

Ich habe wenigstens den Abkömmling "J" installiert, aber nur für die Konsole. Will man die Entwicklungsumgebung aufrufen, kommt 

```
java64: command not found
```

Das habe ich übrigens in Ubuntu genauso. Woran könnte das liegen? [Ha! Das hat ein gewisser musv, angeblich Gentoo-user, bereits im Gulli besprochen. Hallo musv!] 

Danke.

----------

## Knieper

Ich nehme nur jconsole und bei jwd kommt mangels Java:

```
jwd: line 4: java: command not found
```

dh. ich gehe davon aus, dass Du nur java auf java64 linken musst und das Problem ist behoben. Alternativ evtl. gleich die j.jar starten?

----------

